# Driveshaft center support bearing



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Can this be changed without removing the cat back exhaust?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

You have to remove the drive shaft in order to separate it to replace the carrier bearing. So yes you will have to drop the exhaust to get the DS out.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

I was hoping I could get away with not removing it since I just did the new borla cat back but no such luck.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You may be able to disconnect the exhaust at the resonators, and drop it down enough to remove the drive shaft.

Larry


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Good point Larry


----------



## lynnadams16 (Sep 3, 2017)

how do you seperate the two sections of center carrier bearing from drive shaft?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, they are splined together and are tight. The bearing is a 
tight fit, also.

Larry


----------

